# How to turn a square stock into round object



## Norppu (Sep 28, 2020)

Here I demonstrate how to turn a square stock into a round object. The object is a chuck backplate for my friend.
There are several techniques to do this so this is just one of the many.
I still have a lot to practice when it comes to reading a micrometer. The diameter of a recess was supposed to be 80 millimeters, but due to a reading error it became 79.03 millimeters ...


----------

